# New to Nissan & X Trail (Advice Please)



## Dominic4x4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all the way from Ireland, I'm new to Nissan and x trail.

I'm going to be selling my Toyota Yaris after 2 years of proud service next month and will be buying either a 2001 or 2003 x Trail sport but I'm on a low budjet otherwise I'd be buying a better year.

2001 model has got 101,000k miles on it and the 2003 model has got 176,000k miles.

Both at a price of £2,300 GBP which is about $3,600 USD off private sellers.

Basically are these reliable models of the x trail and is are the above prices justified for their age?

Thanks for all your help guys:givebeer:


----------



## Dominic4x4 (Jan 4, 2012)

cheers for the advice, try some uk forums


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a 2003 Sport diesel with 143k miles on it.
The best offer so far in a trade in is £1500, the worst was £1000.
If the mechanical condition of both vehicles is good, then the prices are fair.
But you need to check the mechanicals thoroughly as X Trail problems can turn out very expensive. The turbo, intercooler, fuel pump and related systems need to be spot on.
Was thinking of changing mine but have decided to run it into the ground rather than give it away to a dealer!
So far it just keeps going along but it has cost me a few pounds over the years.
Good luck,
Mike


----------



## Dominic4x4 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi mike cheers, ended up getting a 2002 model for £1500, so far nothing wrong with it, this have lazy starting issues, but I think it was maybe due to low petrol in the tank, but that problem seems to have gone now that I've filled it almost and pump the accelerator a bit in the mornings.

My keyfob remote locking doesn't work though, I may need to re-sync it with the engine, any idea on how to do this?

Cheers


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

There are a few sites on internet which give instruction for reprogramming the X Trail key fob. Here's one:
How do you program Nissan x trail key fob
If this doesn't work you can try Google for others or a search of this forum.
Mike


----------

